

Ask HN: Anyone making money from Allposters affiliates programme? - kevbam

Hi,<p>I have a number of niche sites that attract a healthy amount of targeted traffic and send allposters a lot of unique visitors, but the conversion rate is extremely low.<p>Has anyone had any success with allposters.com affiliates? Any thoughts on how I could make these sites into money makers? 
If you want to check the site out : 
http://www.spanishcivilwarposters.com/
http://www.ww1posters.com/<p>I know they are not exactly oil paintings, but the bounce rate is lowish(50%).
======
ffumarola
First thing I would do is mask the affiliate links using something like
[http://www.w1posters.com/go/<insert-unique-id-for-
each-p...](http://www.w1posters.com/go/<insert-unique-id-for-each-poster-you-
link-to>);

Second thing I would do is emphasize current coupon codes for your visitor to
use. Free shipping, 25% off, etc etc

~~~
kevbam
Thank you for your response.Good idea regarding the coupon codes, that is
something I will look at doing. Do you think people care that they are
affiliate links?

